# Low cost 6 channel 2.4 GHz R/C sets.



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

These are now back in stock in the USA.

LOW COST 2.4 GHz radios

I have been testing them for some weeks now and find them very reliable for battery R/C purposes and for LIVE STEAM.
For Australian customers I have them here as well.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Tony, seems odd that your pushing a product that is not yours?? just wondering?


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Possibly referring to this transmitter for use in conjunction with the new BELTROL unit?


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes Steve. 

When you combine those low cost 2.4 GHz R/C's with the BELTROL equipment I am now making the total package cost is highly competitive. 

I have found them to be every bit as reliable as the SPEKTRUM R/C. More so in some respects.


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Hobbypartz was very quick sending me my order (6 days with a weekend in the mix). As far as price goes, if you figure in the cost of shipping from the Chinese distributor of the Exceed,Flysky,HK, etc radio Hobbypartz works out a bit cheaper. Hobbypartz also had and may still have a free shipping code for orders of $75 or more (code= hobbypartzfree ). 
I'm in no way connected with any distributor or manufacturer. I just like to get out the message about good RC deals. 
Dave


----------

